# RCOR



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Planning another ride on March 23rd to kick off spring! Should be 6 or 8 of us heading up there for the day.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

In MS?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Yea buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

If its warm i will be there!


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Change 1. 

We are going the 16th now not the 23rd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Had so much fun this past weekend, had to schedule another ride for April 13th!!!:rockn:


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

will try to make this one with you guys


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Looking forward to it Rick and we will have plenty of spare tires lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i need to get another spare for mine also, some one walked off with mine a couple of months ago


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Well you definitely know it wasn't us or else I wouldn't of called you lol


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

yea, mine left from the house


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

be up there around 930-10 depending on if everyone gets up on time lol


----------

